# 800-lb. Murder Suspect Case Progress



## Zoom (Jan 27, 2010)

http://www.krgv.com/content/news/st...ct-Moving-Forward/xvGDpVlM00u91soOMSsuyw.cspx


Article said:


> MCALLEN - Hidalgo County prosecutors are moving forward with their case against an 800-pound woman charged with capital murder.
> 
> Attorneys met for another hearing this morning.
> 
> ...


Interestingly, shots from the video clip show her only from the neck up, which is the reverse of all those news clips of big people when doing stories on some new medical propaganda, which only show them from the neck _down_.

Of course, this is likely due to her body being considered allegedly the murder weapon, and they don't want to taint the evidence by showing it pretrial. 

View attachment Murder Suspect Mayra Rosales 800-29.jpg


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jan 28, 2010)

i'm intrigued to see how this case progresses.
i mean, sure, it might be accidental, but for all we know, maybe she did have murderous intent.
who knows? the shadow knows!


----------



## Jes (Jan 28, 2010)

i think she beat the kid, he died, and she fell back (no pun intended) on the 'i fell on him by accident and I'm so fat' thing, possibly via the smart suggestion of her lawyer. She's not getting off scott free, but it's a good move on her part.


----------



## Mini (Jan 28, 2010)

Your mother's so fat, she's her own alibi.

Catchy.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jan 28, 2010)

Mini said:


> Your mother's so fat, she's her own alibi.
> 
> Catchy.



I came here to be a smartass but I see we have that covered nicely already.

Shame that all the poor kid will be remembered for is that he died from being sat on by a huge woman...which is a waste, honestly. That [dubious?] honor could have gone to a deserving FA.


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 29, 2010)

Where was the effing father, grandmothers, cousins..etc..to help these kids 
(3 kids total) out.


----------



## Lonewulf (Jan 30, 2010)

It turns out she a a 'Sit Man' for the mob.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 30, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> Where was the effing father, grandmothers, cousins..etc..to help these kids
> (3 kids total) out.



She was babysitting the kid. Although.. I can't imagine asking someone who clearly has severe mobility problems to watch over my little kid.. just saying.


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 30, 2010)

thatgirl08 said:


> She was babysitting the kid. Although.. I can't imagine asking someone who clearly has severe mobility problems to watch over my little kid.. just saying.



When it comes to the abuse/neglect of kids, animals, elderly..shoot even the planet..everyone has to step up for the right thing (which has been a slow on going process in our country). I had to step up for my nieces and nephews rights even when it meant going against my own family members. The article mentions that the boy had injuries that were over a month old...why didn't someone take action then. It just makes me wonder what kind of family those kids came from that no one noticed or cared...its just really sad.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 31, 2010)

Yeah, agreed, it's sad regardless of how it happened.


----------



## mejix (Jan 31, 2010)

************


----------



## Wild Zero (Feb 5, 2010)

ehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehe


----------



## Ilegalpat (Feb 5, 2010)

She does not look like she weighs 800 pounds.


----------



## mossystate (Feb 5, 2010)

She lied?

Not right...at all.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Feb 5, 2010)

Not another fat liar! I bet she's gonna plead innocent too! Bitch!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 5, 2010)

Didn't the OP state the pics were all "from the neck up"?

How do you determine a person's weight from head shots?

Personally, *I* believe everything the media tells me.....has to be so


----------



## Paquito (Feb 5, 2010)

Maybe she has Kelligrl syndrome.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 5, 2010)

free2beme04 said:


> Maybe she has Kelligrl syndrome.



OMG, now *I* fall in luv wit her 2 :smitten: :wubu: :bow:


----------



## mossystate (Feb 5, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Not another fat liar! I bet she's gonna plead innocent too! Bitch!



Hey, you forgot to say how you would want her to kill you!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 5, 2010)

mossystate said:


> Hey, you forgot to say how you would want her to kill you!



Now I fall in luv wit u 2 :smitten: :bow: :wubu:


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 5, 2010)

The Next Future "LOCKUP" Episode for MSNBC


----------



## ensete2002 (Jul 12, 2010)

my best friend is from a chinese immigrant family [she was born here 2 days after her mother got off the plane!]
when she was a single mother, her 84 year old grandmother watched her toddler occasionally. apparently he was trained to stay close by great grandma.
i think the fact that her grandmother didnt speak english and couldnt have called 911 effectively is more troubling than physical fitness issues.
in much of the world, elderly relatives babysit kids BECAUSE they are too old or incapacitated to get paying jobs.
in the us, many people hire non-english speaking child caretakers because theyre cheaper.
personally, i come from a yuppie culture that would expect babysitters to know infant CPR, but then again, i never had kids.
ensete2002


----------

